# VB Script



## Neo-X (30. Januar 2009)

hi erstmal.
Ich hab erst angefangen mit vbs ein wenig zu experimentieren.
deswegen hab ich noch nicht allzu viel ahnung davon 
ich wollt mal was ganz simples programmieren:
eine msgbox öffnen in der "hallo" gesagt wird,
und dann die frage "wie geht's" stellen 
nur bei meinem script ist das problem das er bei "ja" und bei "nein" immer die antwort für "ja" ausspuckt
wie gesagt, hab noch kaum ahnung 
würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, danke schonmal im vorraus 

hier mein script:

msgbox "Hallo"
msgbox "wie geht's?" ,4, "und..."
If result = Yes then
msgbox "das is schön" ,64, ""
else
If result = No then
msgbox "nich gut :/",64, ":*("
end if
End if


----------



## Culebra (30. Januar 2009)

Da sind zwei Sachen:

Erst einmal weist Du result keinen Wert zu. Daher sollte Deine zweite Zeile lauten:

```
result = MsgBox("Wie geht's?", 4, "und")
```

Ausserdem haben Yes und No bei Dir auch keinen Wert, so wie Du die verwendest sind das undefinierte Variablen. Unter VBScript hat Yes den Wert 7 und No den Wert 8.

Also:

```
If result = 7 Then
...
Else
If result = 8 Then
...
```

Grüsse


----------

